# Chicken Kebabs, South Indian style.



## Zwiefel

Spent the day with a friend cooking a delicious South Indian meal. I had not tried most of these dishes before, none of the kebabs, nor the chutney, and not this version of a daal.

We made: hariyali murgh kebabs (green chicken), malai murgh kebabs (cream chicken), brinjal + dosakai chutney (eggplant and a type of matured Indian cucumber), cumin and curry-leaf scented rice, raitha, and spinach daal.

Getting the marinade started. here we've applied the spice mix and are letting it sit while we prep the next layer.






Wilting the greenery for the hariyali, with a dip in some hot water.





I had not seen this technique before. 





It produce kind of an irregular, mince but with much more weeping than cutting would produce.





The wilted greens and chiles, going into the grinder.





The final product.





Adding a layer of Yogurt.





And, finally, the layer of green.





Red onion and cucumber (the standard variety used in the US) for the raitha





This is Dosakai, a matured type of cucumber that is common in Andhra Pradesh. These have been peeled and seeded exactly as one expects for cucumbers. They are very firm, bordering on crunchy, and have a sourish taste. They will make for a great contrast in the chutney.





Eggplant, going into the skillet to soften it a bit.





Tarka for the rice. Cumin and curry leaves.





The eggplant, greens, tomatoes, and spices after coming out of the pan. Ready for a trip through the grinder.





Fairly coarse grind. The dosakai will be sauteed in a separate pan and added to this as a dice. making for a nice contrast of color and texture.





The kebabs are assembled and ready for the grill.





Searing in batches, then pushing to the back to be hot-smoked once they are all seared.





The finished plate...except the raitha. 





Spent the day with a friend cooking a delicious South Indian meal I had not tried most of these dishes before, none of the kebabs, nor the chutney, and not this version of a daal.

We made: hariyali murgh kebabs (green chicken), malai murgh kebabs (cream chicken), brinjal + dosakai chutney (eggplant and a type of matured Indian cucumber), cumin and curry-leaf scented rice, raitha, and spinach daal.

Getting the marinade started. here we've applied the spice mix and are letting it sit while we prep the next layer.





Wilting the greenery for the hariyali, with a dip in some hot water.





I had not seen this technique before. 





It produce kind of an irregular, mince but with much more weeping than cutting would produce.





The wilted greens and chiles, going into the grinder.





The final product.





Adding a layer of Yogurt.





And, finally, the layer of green.





Red onion and cucumber (the standard variety used in the US) for the raitha





This is Dosakai, a matured type of cucumber that is common in Andhra Pradesh. These have been peeled and seeded exactly as one expects for cucumbers. They are very firm, bordering on crunchy, and have a sourish taste. They will make for a great contrast in the chutney.





Eggplant, going into the skillet to soften it a bit.





Tarka for the rice. Cumin and curry leaves.





The eggplant, greens, tomatoes, and spices after coming out of the pan. Ready for a trip through the grinder.





Fairly coarse grind. The dosakai will be sauteed in a separate pan and added to this as a dice. making for a nice contrast of color and texture.





The kebabs are assembled and ready for the grill.





Searing in batches, then pushing to the back to be hot-smoked once they are all seared.





The finished plate...except the raitha.


----------



## Mrmnms

Looks fantastic! What are the greens for the hariyali?


----------



## Zwiefel

Mrmnms said:


> Looks fantastic! What are the greens for the hariyali?



Primarily spinach, but also a little bit of cilantro.


----------



## Mrmnms

Cilantro , spinach and chiles, great color. I guess a lot of the flavors come from the spice rub?


----------



## jaybett

You are on one big food binge. Nice pictures and thanks for sharing. 

Jay


----------



## Zwiefel

Mrmnms said:


> Cilantro , spinach and chiles, great color. I guess a lot of the flavors come from the spice rub?



Yes, a good bit. I think, due to the yogurt and the layering spinach on top, the spinach dries out and becomes slightly crisp and the greenness is tempered. then the heat comes through loud and clear 



jaybett said:


> You are on one big food binge. Nice pictures and thanks for sharing.
> 
> Jay



Heh....for 20 years now, yes!


----------



## mise_en_place

Do you find it easy to get curry leaves where you live?

They are illegal in the States and I find it nearly impossible to locate them, even at Indian/Desi markets.


----------



## chinacats

mise_en_place said:


> Do you find it easy to get curry leaves where you live?
> 
> They are illegal in the States and I find it nearly impossible to locate them, even at Indian/Desi markets.



I've seen plants for sale in small pots at a local Indian market.


----------



## daveb

Amazon has everything.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004T5MMYY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

or 

http://www.myspicesage.com/curry-le...ni4dxALxl5SkI2Qp8OWJMRRYW7Uzu5qGiIRoC9SPw_wcB


----------



## Zwiefel

mise_en_place said:


> Do you find it easy to get curry leaves where you live?
> 
> They are illegal in the States and I find it nearly impossible to locate them, even at Indian/Desi markets.




Hmmmm....I'm not sure we are talking about the same thing. They are easily available in literally every Indian Grocer that I've ever looked for them in. But, I have my own plant now anyway:






Bought down the street from the local grocer last spring. About $25.


----------



## mise_en_place

Interesting... 

I will have to look for a potted plant. I have just moved to a new city and haven't checked out any of the Indian markets yet. Anyone know of any good ones in Bawston?


----------



## Namaxy

mise_en_place said:


> Interesting...
> 
> I will have to look for a potted plant. I have just moved to a new city and haven't checked out any of the Indian markets yet. Anyone know of any good ones in Bawston?



Not an Indian specific market, but Russo's, outside of Boston in Watertown, has a large selection of ethnic foods, including fresh produce.


----------



## mise_en_place

Namaxy said:


> Not an Indian specific market, but Russo's, outside of Boston in Watertown, has a large selection of ethnic foods, including fresh produce.



Thanks!


----------



## daveb

Did somebody say Bawston? Neil - Why aren't you down here fishing?

Sorry Z.


----------

